# A BYB rented the house next door



## GSDinMD (Apr 18, 2011)

about 3 months ago. Her white GSD was bred to a husky and gave birth to 7 pups about 8 weeks ago. She said it was an accident, but she's also said that she's been breeding dogs since her oldest kids were babies (15 years???). She's sold 3 so far ($400 ea, believe it or not), plans to sell 2 more, and keep 2. 

Need some advice please.
1. I don't think the WGSD will get spayed, so how long after her last litter will she go in heat again? 
2. How old does my boy need to be before he 'get's a whiff and goes nuts'?

I plan to get him neutered between 18 & 24 month old - at least 15 months from now (in the contract), but want to be prepared. 

Thanks.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDs usually go into heat every 6 months. as far as after a little i'm no breeder so i cant say anything for sure. You boy may or may not even care. How old is he now? I've heard of males being interested at about 7-8 months old. You just need to keep an eye on him and not allow him outside unsupervised if you're worried.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I have had bitches come into heat four to five months after a litter and some wait at least 6-9 months after litter. Depends on the girl. Hopefully you have a good fence separating both yards.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I've never seen boys go nuts when they get a whiff... I think that's just something vets say to get you to neuter your dog... "if you don't neuter your dog, when he smells a bitch in heat two towns over, he'll chew through your front door and run away and you'll never see him again"... :rofl:
I've also had several bitches in heat and not that many dog's were terribly interested in them.


----------



## GSDinMD (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks guys. Echo is about 11 1/2 weeks old. I'm not too happy about - once she rehomes the last two pups, there'll be 6 dogs (WGSD, 2 gsd/husky pups, 2 chihuaha, and a pitbull) and 5 kids in that house! I suppose on the bright side he'll have some playmates once everyone's shots are in order. In fact, would recommend them all getting to know each other fairly well to try and quell any dog aggression? When I was a kid, my neighbor had 2 GSD's that were always locked up. When they got out, they'd both race over and attack our GSD. Don't want that.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDinMD said:


> Thanks guys. Echo is about 11 1/2 weeks old. I'm not too happy about - once she rehomes the last two pups, there'll be 6 dogs (WGSD, 2 gsd/husky pups, 2 chihuaha, and a pitbull) and 5 kids in that house! I suppose on the bright side he'll have some playmates once everyone's shots are in order. In fact, would recommend them all getting to know each other fairly well to try and quell any dog aggression? When I was a kid, my neighbor had 2 GSD's that were always locked up. When they got out, they'd both race over and attack our GSD. Don't want that.


 
i think given the situation, i dont think i'd want my dogs interacting with their dogs at all. not even a little bit. Socialize your pup other ways. Thats a lot of other dogs for yours to try and be okay with and theres really no telling how they'd be okay with strange dogs outside their own pack. Even if it is a puppy.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

check with your local municipality. there may be a limit on the number of dogs she can have. Sounds like a recipe for disaster. Keep your dog away from her dogs and her kids.


----------



## AgileOllie (May 13, 2011)

Completely off topic, but I wanted to say that when my dachshund, Rhett, was in the BOB ring, He was in between a bitch in heat and his arch-nemisis brother. He took 3rd LOL. Was his best showing EVER. LOL!!


----------



## GSDinMD (Apr 18, 2011)

Lisgje - why keep him away from their kids too? My two boys (human boys ) play with her 3 youngest kids all the time. I'm not letting her kids touch Echo until, at a minimum, he's had all his shots, preferably after her new pups have had all theirs.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

yeah I had the same question


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I've always been of the opinion that it never hurts to be friends with people you live next to. My parents are the "keep your distance" type people and that got them nowhere with their irresponsible neighbors whose dog snuck into their garage as it was opening which resulted in a few stitches for my parents' dogs... Which is really strange because as a kid they always told me it was really important that the dog knows the neighbor children so nothing happens...


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

Having balls does not equal crazy behavior when a dog gets the scent of a female in heat. So far my 15 month male has yet to linger any longer when smelling a females genitalia compared to when he smells another males member.

Once there was a dog in heat at the dog park (against the rules) and there were many neutered males that were relentless in trying to sniff and get at her.

If you don't want your dog to get at the neighbors when shes in heat, just keep them separated and you should have no problem.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I only meant that due to the number of children and dogs in the house, supervision may be an issue and the OP should be careful. I should have clarified that. Sorry.


----------



## GSDinMD (Apr 18, 2011)

Yea, until I get a better feel for what's really going on in that house, it's caution above all else. The kids alone together are ok (at least as far as 5-9 yr olds go), but if animals are involved there will absolutely be supervision.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Be very careful with those dogs, when there is that many, they become a pack and they can some times act very aggressively towards other dogs. Specially if the owners have no control over these dogs. If you must introduce Echo to them, do it one by one, never to the whole pack together.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I would definitely plan a flea/tick defense around your yard. People with that many pets and kids will most likely be to busy to take care of their yard.

ugh, I feel for you. Of course, I would be just as concerned having that many kids next to me. hahaha but I don't have little kids.


----------



## GSDinMD (Apr 18, 2011)

Carolina - that was going to be my plan re: introductions. Definitely want to try and avoid any aggression if possible. I thought the same thing about the pack mentality, but what a strange pack - 2 itty bitty chihuahas, 1 pit bull (haven't see it yet, but prob big), 1 WGSD, and 2 GSD/Husky mixes. Plus, I think the 2 GSD/Husky pups she's keeping are both female. I wonder if their landlord knows she's breeding dogs (and/or has 6 of them) in that house?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

krystyne73 said:


> I would definitely plan a flea/tick defense around your yard. People with that many pets and kids will most likely be to busy to take care of their yard.


That was my first thought as well. My mind set (and I could be wrong) but a person who is willingly breeding just for the money wouldn't be to concerned about the health and wellness of her dogs. Fleas can be brought over by the children as well as through the fence seperating the yards. 

You'll get a lot of barking through the fence etc. with a pack that size. 

I'd be more concerned about health and behavior then I would when her female came into heat. You'll be able to control your dog when the time comes, but you won't be able to control the health & behavior problems that MIGHT occur with a pack that size living right next door.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

GSDinMD said:


> I wonder if their landlord knows she's breeding dogs (and/or has 6 of them) in that house?


I would bet the landlord has no clue.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Four dogs and two puppies? That is going to be a flea problem?

I have ten bitches currently, stopped giving ANY flea prevention 2-3 years ago, and have not had ANY fleas. If I do get a flea, I will put flea prevention on everyone, and end that. 

I think worrying about it before it is a problem is kind of rediculous. They have a couple of big dogs and a small dog, and a litter of mutt-puppies, and a bunch of kids. How about this, instead of finding out about local ordinances and blowing the whistle, or calling their landlord, why not just wait and see if there is actually a problem. 

I understand worrying about your boy being interested, he may be, he may not be. Hard to tell. Some whine and get a little harder to handle, some have no reaction at all. While the heat cycle lasts 3-4 weeks, the days where she is fertile and the boy will be the most intent are only a few. 

If the dogs are going into your yard, trying to attack your puppy, barking constantly at all hours, then you should voice your concerns with the neighbors, if that does not work, call the police or the landlord. But there is no reason to believe their will be problems because she has several children and several pets. 

As long as people will pay $400 for shepherd/husky mixes, she will mix them. The breeder is providing what the buyer wants, and it is really no worse than GSD breeders catering to the over-sized or off-color demand. The breeder gets a few bucks, the buyer gets a pup they want -- it is not ruining the GSD breed, because they are NOT GSDs, they are mutts. Maybe the buyers would buy a purebred or buy a dog from a rescue or pound, and maybe not. Hard to say. 

But unless the dogs are tied out without adequate shelter, are not fed or watered or vetted, than I do not understand why anyone needs to worry about it. It is not something YOU would do, because you do not want to breed mutts, and maybe you do not want to breed at all. That is fine. But this is a free country, and so long as this lady is not breaking any laws, I do not understand why anyone would want to keep their children away from her, or call her landlord.


----------



## GSDinMD (Apr 18, 2011)

First off, Selzer, don't take this as argumentative, mean spirited, or the like - just thought I'd clarify. 



> Four dogs and two puppies? That is going to be a flea problem?


I'm not worried about fleas - from what I've read, there are plenty of effective methods out there to deal with that. 



> I think worrying about it before it is a problem is kind of rediculous.


Actually, I like to prepare for the worst and hope for the best. That preparation involves reaching out to this community for advice.



> They have a couple of big dogs and a small dog, and a litter of mutt-puppies, and a bunch of kids. How about this, instead of finding out about local ordinances and blowing the whistle, or calling their landlord, why not just wait and see if there is actually a problem.


The WGSD that just had the pups recently acted aggressively towards one of my sons - granted it was at their front door and she was probably being over protective of her young, but she still came out the front door when the owner opened it and nipped him (luckily only got his shirt tail).



> If the dogs are going into your yard, trying to *attack* your puppy, barking constantly at all hours, then you should voice your concerns with the neighbors, if that does not work, call the police or the landlord.


I have too many vivid childhood memories of my neighbor's two GSD's racing onto our property (5 acres - they even came all the way onto our patio) the minute they got loose and tearing up my GSD. He fought hard, but it always took some time to get the hose untangled and turned on to try and break it up. That's trauma, stitches, and blood that I'm intent on not happening in my yard.



> But there is no reason to believe their will be problems because she has several children and several pets.


These forums are tricky in that you try to keep the posts a reasonable length, but still want to paint an accurate picture.  Let's just say there are some "family dynamics" that lead me to believe control and obedience are not big in that house. 



> But this is a free country, and so long as this lady is not breaking any laws, I do not understand why anyone would want to keep their children away from her


.

Agreed, and I am not to get in her business and be tattle tale at all. My concern is as mentioned above in her ability to keep my kids safe from her dogs (the Pit and the GSD, GSD mixes - not too concerned about the 2 chihuaha's ). I don't know that her new pups may not have been dewormed, vaccinated, etc. or have been visited by potential buyers tracking who knows what from who knows what other diseased litters are out there. I'm probably being hyper paranoid about it, but we've already invested a good amount of emotion and $ into our Echo.

At the end of the day, I have what I hoped to get out of this forum
I can expect that the female WGSD will go into heat again sometime in Sept/Oct (on the calendar now).
My boy probably won't be too much trouble when that happens, and if so, it should only be for a few days.
I'll continue to diligently apply flea/tick preventatives.

Thanks all.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GSDinMD, I am not taking it personally. I think that sometimes, the many posters on the board, some tend to immediately go for the worst case scenario, and suggest things like going to the landlord, or the city to find out if they are over limit, before we have even determined there will be an issue.

I did not hear of the nipping, that only got a shirt-tail, and not sure what to read into that. I mean, if the bitch wanted to bite your son, he would have come home needing stitches. At the same time, we do not want our dogs running around nipping people. And we certainly do not want people that have dogs that run around nipping people to live next door to us. 

In light of that information, it does make much sense to keep your children and dogs safe from the situation. Actually, I agreed with the dogs, as the dogs will become a pack if they are not already, and they may turn on any outside dog in their yard. So you do need to keep your dog safely in your yard, and their dogs safely out of your yard. Do you have a good fence?

I hope you do not have too many problems with the people next door. I disagree with the landlord not knowing anything about the dogs. Landlords tend to allow dogs or disallow dogs. And if they allow them, then they normally do not know or care about whether or not there is breeding going on. For people in a rental situation to deliberately jump from four dogs to six dogs is a red flag though. It could not have been easy to find someone willing to rent to them with four dogs, six will be even harder when they go to move. 

Maybe you have a budding animal hoarder next door to you -- I would take the BYB.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a bitch in heat right this moment. My three males two are experienced and one young male that is not are all going nuts over the smell. How do your males not go crazy? I keep everyone separated so that males do not fight during these times with the scent of her around just to be cautious. When neighbor dogs are in heat they will pace and go off their food as well. 

Your neighbor needs a shelter day visit, including the death room.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Neither Dubya nor Rushie went crazy when the girls were in heat. Both had been bred, so they knew what it was all about.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

I wonder if breeding drive has any correlation with work drive? Seems to be varied results on males interest in females. Mine go nuts over females with whining, howling, digging at and scratching at their enclosure. They also have difficulty in working when still on the property and have to be corrected to get their mind on business. Once they know they are not out to be bred though they work their lessons no issues. All but one of them are sch 3 and or IPO titled and are very strong workers.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

GermanShepherds6800 said:


> I wonder if breeding drive has any correlation with work drive?


I think it does to an extent. I work part-time with detection dogs. None of those dogs are distracted by anything, not even a female in heat.


----------



## slefferd (Jan 11, 2011)

Selzer-
Agreed, people on this board always immediatly jump to the worst case senario about everything, and they arent afraid to impose their values on others. Its great around here huh!

oh, and DEFINITLY dont let your kids socialize with hers! I mean really! her kids own mutts! you dont want you kids socializing with "those" kind of people (sarcasam inserted here)

*shaking my head* people around here are so judgemental sometimes.


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm glad I don't have neighbors in my business about my 5 kids and my dogs. Then again they all stay in my yard and don't nip people, but if I did had a neighbor it would be none of their business, as long as my things stay in my yard.


----------

